# NH T4050



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey guys I am slowly expanding my operation and now have the need for a larger tractor. I have looked at a few 7740 SLE's and like them however am undecided if I want to spend the cash on a 20 year old tractor. So with that I have found a local 2008 T4050, low hours, good shape, etc. Has anyone used one of these in a hay operation? It is a cab tractor, never had a loader on it, so I would need to add that. Is a 4wd with supersteer, which I have a TC40 with supersteer that I like, and is a real shuttle shift trans.

I am not a row crop farmer nor plan to ever be, I am looking for something to mow, and bale with. Maybe some real light tillage when I need to renovate a field. I know it is lighter than a 7740, and is a smaller frame. I think I like the smaller frame size but would like to hear from some people that might have some experience using tractors like this compared to larger framed tractors.

Thanks,

-Matt


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

One thing about a smaller framed tractor doing ligt hay work is it will burn a lot less fuel. Also a small fwa tractor can do the same work as a bigger 2wd tractor.


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

That was kind of the lines I was thinking along, but didn't know how many people ran something like that. I don't want to be the odd man out doing something that doesn't work very well because I didn't foresee this or that, that someone with more experience might have encountered already.

Thanks,

-Matt


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Some considerations come to mind:

First. What size and kind of mower are you pulling?

Second, What size and kind of baler are you pulling?

Third. What is your terrain like? (Flat, rolling, hilly, mountainous?)

Fourth. What kind of crop are you dealing with?

Finally. How are you getting the hay out of the field?

For me, the biggest thing to consider is the terrain. Too light of a tractor, HP or weight, and it becomes not a question of will you get into trouble, but when!

I went for a ride one day pulling my NH 570 baler behind my IH 966 tractor. You wouldn't think that I would have had a problem with that combo. I turned a little too fast and too sharp on a hillside, the orchard grass was a little slick and I puckered up.

Another day, I jack-knifed my TS135 (heavy frame) pulling my NH 7230 disc mower turning on a hillside. Got lucky, didn't do any damage to the PTO shafts. The weight and momentum of the mower pushed the tail end of the tractor around.

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Within reason, I'll always choose bigger over smaller.


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

I upgraded to an older trailed AMT323 CV 10-1/2' Krone disc mower with flail conditioner. From what I can find on the net and owners manual it calls for around 80hp.

Baler is either a NH 315 sq baler that I have been pulling with my Ford 3910, but I also picked up a Krone KR250 4x5 round baler to try this season.

Terrain is pretty much flat! There might be an elevation change of 10' total from any of my fields, no real hills or anything of the kind.

It is all grass hay, OG, timothy etc.

As far as getting it out of the field, the RB are going to be new to me. I would like to grab a longer gooseneck for the truck and do it that way, or might just do a bale wagon for maybe 10-14 bales.

What I am coming up with, is whichever I like more and feel will obviously suit my needs more is the best choice. I guess am just wondering if other people use the lower profile/lighter chassis tractors with success and I am not overlooking anything.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

All you've indicated about your operation, equipment & terrain indicates to me that a T4050 would be plenty of tractor! New Holland claims 80 PTO HP, but Nebraska tested them at 89.7 PTO HP.

JMHO, HTH, Dave


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply sheep. That's the way I was wanting it to lean but the extra $20k is what's holding me back!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

The other thing is, that the 7740 is an older simpler tractor. It's a dimensionally larger heavier tractor, but tested a couple PTO HP less than the T4050. The 7740 is one of the last "Real Ford Tractors"! The other concern I would have with the T4050 is how the Super Steer would work with a loader. I'm almost thinking that I would let price be a determining factor!

Just a few more of my thoughts! HTH, Dave


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

7740 is really just a European-built 7710. A friend had one. It had over 10,000 hours when he finally sold it, and still running strong. I've got a 7710. It's not very pretty but it's done everything I've ever asked it to do and it's not very thirsty doing it. Mine has less than 4,000 hrs, so with good maintenance (which I do) I figure it will out last me and someone will get a good tractor at the estate sale.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Mike120 said:


> 7740 is really just a European-built 7710. A friend had one. It had over 10,000 hours when he finally sold it, and still running strong. I've got a 7710. It's not very pretty but it's done everything I've ever asked it to do and it's not very thirsty doing it. Mine has less than 4,000 hrs, so with good maintenance (which I do) I figure it will out last me and someone will get a good tractor at the estate sale.


I agree with you Mike, up to a point!
The 7710 had a slightly smaller engine than the 7740, (268ci vs 304ci). The 7740, also, had more transmission options!
As to point of origin, early 7710's were built in the USA, but in mid '87 production shifted to Basildon, England, where the 7740's were also built.


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

I like the older "simpler" tractor but with it being an SLE I'm worried it might get some electrical gremlins which at that point is prob going to cost similar for trans problems in the 4050?

I have SS on the tc40 and although it is a pain sometimes the convenience of it at other times I think equals out. It's nice to get out of a tight spot when needed!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

That T4050 of which you speak sounds suspiciously similar to one an acquaintance of mine has a hold on! Is it in PA?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> That T4050 of which you speak sounds suspiciously similar to one an acquaintance of mine has a hold on! Is it in PA?


Ooops! Cancel that! You did say "local! 

Dave


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah it is a local tractor. Was the personal tractor of a owner of the local apple orchard. Didn't have a loader on it, but the dealer told me that they went through and redid the front end for the super steer as I guess they need to be redone every 3-3500 hours? Not sure how accurate that is but this one has 2800 on the clock.

It is a clean machine, and is right around 2000# less according to tractordata. I will probably at time need to load it up and take it by trailer to some other locations for different reasons so being a little lighter in that sense isn't a problem either.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, I started out to tell you about the farm I used to work on, but dumped the post!

They have a herd of around 25 Ford or New Holland tractors. Amongst them they have 3 T4050F's with cab & super steer, 1 T4.95F with cab & super steer, 1 T4050 with cab, but no super steer, and are looking to trade a TN75DA for another T4050.


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

That seems like a pretty good endorsement to me! Now to make the numbers crunch.


----------

